# alcahuete, alcahueta



## Keysi

¡Hola! Me gustaría saber cómo se dice alcahuete o alcahueta en inglés, es decir esa persona que permite que sus hijos hagan lo que les de la gana por ejemplo, gracias.


----------



## Mirlo

No creo que haya una palabra determinada, por lo menos yo no la he encontrado todavía; pero puedes decir "her grandma covers up/abet for him/her all the time"

En Panamá lo usamos igual que tú.
*encubridor*


cómplice, protector, amparador, colaborador, *alcahuete*, pantalla, tapadera
O pudes usar "abet"


----------



## JKL2008

Para mí, en España, alcahuete o alcahueta es cotilla, metomentodo, persona que quiere enterarse de la vida privada de los demás, pero no en el significado que le dáis vosotros.


----------



## Kangy

Mirlo said:


> No creo que haya una palabra determinada, por lo menos yo no la he encontrado todavía; pero puedes decir "her grandma covers up/abet for him/her all the time"
> 
> En Panamá lo usamos igual que tú.
> *encubridor*
> 
> 
> cómplice, protector, amparador, colaborador, *alcahuete*, pantalla, tapadera
> O pudes usar "abet"


En Argentina es todo lo contrario! 
Un alcahuete es aquella persona que delata a otra.

-¡Mamá, mi hermanito Juan rompió la ventana y se fue a esconder!
-Gracias por decirme, hijito, pero no hay que ser tan alcahuete.


----------



## Mirlo

Kangy said:


> En Argentina es todo lo contrario!
> Un alcahuete es aquella persona que delata a otra.
> 
> -¡Mamá, mi hermanito Juan rompió la ventana y se fue a esconder!
> -Gracias por decirme, hijito, pero no hay que ser tan alcahuete.


 
A si, ya lo ví en otro "hilo". ¿Qué cosas verdad?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Mirlo said:


> A si, ya lo ví en otro "hilo". ¿Qué cosas verdad?


Creo que no es "todo lo contrario". Alcahuete en España es cotilla, como explica JKL2008, o sea  "Persona amiga de chismes y cuentos. ", un  correveidile,  que es lo que hace el hermanito de Juan, le va con el chisme a la mamá, porque le gusta alcahuetear.

 JKL2008              *Re: alcahuete o alcahueta*
 Para mí, en España, alcahuete o alcahueta es *cotilla, *metomentodo, persona que quiere enterarse de la vida privada de los demás, pero no en el significado que le dáis vosotros.


----------



## Keysi

Muchas gracias, pero en Costa Rica le damos otra connotacion, asi que aun quedo sin saber como se le llama a un padre o madre (en Ingles) que le permite a sus hijos hacer lo que quieran o les de la gana, gracias.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Keysi said:


> Muchas gracias, pero en Costa Rica le damos otra connotacion, asi que aun quedo sin saber como se le llama a un padre o madre (en Ingles) que le permite a sus hijos hacer lo que quieran o les de la gana, gracias.




Una posibilidad es "padres permisivos" = "*Permissive parents"*

Saludos

A.A.


----------



## Mirlo

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Creo que no es "todo lo contrario". Alcahuete en España es cotilla, como explica JKL2008, o sea "Persona amiga de chismes y cuentos. ", un correveidile, que es lo que hace el hermanito de Juan, le va con el chisme a la mamá, por que le gusta alcahuetear.
> 
> 
> No se de que estas hablando, pero pienso que te confusdiste.
> Yo no fuí la que dije "todo lo contrario" Yo le respondi a la persona que ya lo habia visto en otro hilo y que me fascinaba como una palabra puede sitgnificar diferentes cosas en diferentes lugares.
> 
> 
> Saludos,


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Mirlo said:


> Adolfo Afogutu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Creo que no es "todo lo contrario". Alcahuete en España es cotilla, como explica JKL2008, o sea "Persona amiga de chismes y cuentos. ", un correveidile, que es lo que hace el hermanito de Juan, le va con el chisme a la mamá, por que le gusta alcahuetear.
> 
> 
> No se de que estas hablando, pero pienso que te confusdiste.
> Yo no fuí la que dije "todo lo contrario" Yo le respondi a la persona que ya lo habia visto en otro hilo y que me fascinaba como una palabra puede sitgnificar diferentes cosas en diferentes lugares.
> 
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tienes toda la razón, me equivoqué de forero al citar.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> A.A.
Click to expand...


----------



## Naxter

Hola, en realidad en España alcahuete/a, es más mediador, persona que facilita que dos personas se conozcan, como la Celestina.


----------



## Pilarcita la linda

En Colombia alcahuete se refiere a permisivo, en inglés podría decirse de padres permisivos o alcahuetas como "permissive or parents who spoil their children".  No sé si exista un sola palabra en inglés pero tal vez con esto alguien más pueda encontrarla.


----------



## aluza

_Google_ traduce "alcahueta" como "bawd". ¿Es de uso común esta palabra?


----------



## Mirlo

Creo que depende de la región:
Bawd,  significa  Rufián ( Hombre que hace el infame tráfico de mujeres públicas/Hombre sin honor, perverso, despreciable ). También, alcahuete.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Como ha dicho Naxter no nos podemos olvidar de esta definición, del DRAE:

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltObtenerHtml?origen=RAE&IDLEMA=3194&NEDIC=Si*alcahuete**, ta**.*
(Del ár. hisp. _alqawwád,_ y este del ár. clás. _qawwād_).

*1. *m. y f. Persona que concierta, encubre o facilita una relación amorosa, generalmente ilícita.

Saludos


----------



## sudakapregunton

What about PATRONIZING?


----------



## Rubrum

La Celestina era una alcahueta.


----------



## sudakapregunton

In this sentece... Which word would you use?

*PATRONIZING / PERMISSIVE* aunt Hilda bought us candies untill she ran out of money


----------



## Perroloco4

Keysi said:


> ¡Hola! Me gustaría saber cómo se dice alcahuete o alcahueta en inglés, es decir esa persona que permite que sus hijos hagan lo que les de la gana por ejemplo, gracias.


 

Yo recomendaría adicionalmente la palabra "enabler"


----------



## jasminasul

En Costa Rica sería "spoiling parents". Permissive también pero el registro sería diferente.


----------



## nangueyra

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Creo que no es "todo lo contrario". Alcahuete en España es cotilla, como explica JKL2008, o sea "Persona amiga de chismes y cuentos. ", un correveidile, que es lo que hace el hermanito de Juan, le va con el chisme a la mamá, porque le gusta alcahuetear.
> 
> JKL2008 *Re: alcahuete o alcahueta*
> Para mí, en España, alcahuete o alcahueta es *cotilla, *metomentodo, persona que quiere enterarse de la vida privada de los demás, pero no en el significado que le dáis vosotros.


 
Perdoname pero no estoy de acuerdo. Chisme es algo que se anda diciendo de alguien y puede no ser verdad. Acá en Argentina "alcahuete" es sinónimo de "soplón", es decir alguien que cuenta una verdad sobre alguien para hacerle mal. Es un delator. Como un alumno que delata a un compañero, por copiarse, ante el maestro.

Saludos


----------



## Hakuna Matata

nangueyra said:


> Chisme es algo que se anda diciendo de alguien y puede no ser verdad. Acá en Argentina "alcahuete" es sinónimo de "soplón", es decir alguien que cuenta una verdad sobre alguien para hacerle mal. Es un delator. Como un alumno que delata a un compañero, por copiarse, ante el maestro.
> 
> Saludos


Completamente de acuerdo, ese es el sentido que siempre ha tenido en Argentina.


----------



## cipotarebelde

sudakapregunton said:


> In this sentece... Which word would you use?
> 
> *PATRONIZING / PERMISSIVE* aunt Hilda bought us candies untill she ran out of money


  Just to clarify for further inquiries: patronizing has nothing to do with permissiveness. These are not related terms. 

Patronize: frecuentar un lugar, o tratar a alguien con condescendencia en el sentido de faltarle respeto-- por ejemplo hablar a un adulto como que fuera niño o cuando un jefe te habla como que no entendés nada. En inglés patronize *no* tiene el significado del español patrocinar de "Acomodarse por bondad al gusto y voluntad de alguien."


----------



## Itrans

Yo sugiero la palabra "enabler" que significa permisivo. De la palabra "enable" - permitir.


----------



## mokane

So you're looking for a word which is the opposite of "Tiger Mom".  Can't think of any at the moment. Dejar que los niños hagan lo que les dan la gana isn't spoiling them so much. I thought to spoil a child was to give it what it wants no matter what. This seems to suggest more hands-off parenting than anything else. "Hands-off parents"? Why not?
The portion of the thread that relates to La Celestina, la Trotaconventos, bawd, etc.: in some countries, this kind of alcahuete is referred to by the rather blunt English word 'pimp'.


----------



## lingobot

Entiendo que nos han pasado varios anyos desde que Keysi preguntó lo que quiso saber pero creo que tengo una respuesta para que si en el futuro alguien quiera continuar esta discusion.

In English I would say that these parents are "laid back." There are a lot of synonyms for that. "Lax" i.e. Son padres muy alcahuetes -- They are really laid back/lax parents. I suppose you could also say they are "pushovers" -- personas facil de persuadir o que permiten todo.


----------



## William Stein

aluza said:


> _Google_ traduce "alcahueta" como "bawd". ¿Es de uso común esta palabra?



No, "bawd" es muy arcaico, sólo se escucha en Shakespeare o en operas del siglo XIX. Significaba celestina or ramera | meretriz | prostituta.

"Alacahuete/a" has two completely different meanings in Spain and in Latin America. In Spain, it's what they call a "pimp" or "madam" in English, someody who procures prostitutes for clients. In Latin America it generally refers to "permissive parents" (you can see how that meaning could be derived from pimping, i.e. procuring something forbidden for your clients/children) but I think it can also mean "pimp" in some countries outside Spain.


----------



## Katzuhiko Minohara

I liked permissive parent for padre alcahuete for the meaning created for this thread

_Nota de moderadora 
Pregunta secundaria borrada. Gracias.
Bevj_


----------



## Masood

Soft parent/parents/parenting


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Masood said:


> Soft parent/parents/parenting


As I know you're interested in Spanish from Spain, just keep in mind that's not the meaning of "alcahueta" for us.
Besides, I'd say it's not a common word nowadays.


----------



## Masood

aldonzalorenzo said:


> As I know you're interested in Spanish from Spain, just keep in mind that's not the meaning of "alcahueta" for us.
> Besides, I'd say it's not a common word nowadays.


Thanks - What does it mean in Spanish of Spain? Does it mean 'madam'? That's also outdated in British English.


----------



## sound shift

Yes, "madam", in the sense of a woman in charge of a brothel, sounds old-fashioned, but I can't think of a more modern single-word equivalent.


----------



## Rocko!

¡Qué palabra tan difícil!
Por estos lares, en el sureste de México, para hablar de lo que hacen los padres con sus hijos diríamos alcahuetear. Es decir, no diríamos “los padres son alcahuetes”, sino “los padres alcahuetean”, en donde los padres se hacen cómplices de los niños.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Masood said:


> Thanks - What does it mean in Spanish of Spain? Does it mean 'madam'? That's also outdated in British English.





sound shift said:


> Yes, "madam", in the sense of a woman in charge of a brothel, sounds old-fashioned, but I can't think of a more modern single-word equivalent.


What I understand for "alcahueta" (always feminine) without looking it up is a woman who makes possible the sexual encounter between two people, mostly young people. It's not a madam, as sound shift defines it. 
More than "alcahueta" we use "celestina" because of the famous book. But "celestina" can also mean nowadays, although it's not used a lot, a kind of matchmaker, a woman who always wants to introduce A to B to see if they get along and marry.


----------



## Ololiuki

Keysi said:


> ¡Hola! Me gustaría saber cómo se dice alcahuete o alcahueta en inglés, es decir esa persona que permite que sus hijos hagan lo que les de la gana por ejemplo, gracias.


En inglés se dice CODDLE, la connotación es muy parecida a “chinear”, pero se puede usar para decir alcahuetear como se usa en Costa Rica.


----------



## Marsianitoh

In my area of Spain at least, " alcahuete/a" can have two meanings. One of them is archaic and closely linked to La Celestina, like the character in the book, it'd mean something in between a "procuress" and a "matchmaker". The word is not used with that sense anymore, we call matchmakers ( without the illicit nuance) " celestina" instead. The second meaning is that of "gossip" or even "snitch".


----------



## Mirlo

Ololiuki said:


> En inglés se dice CODDLE, la connotación es muy parecida a “chinear”, pero se puede usar para decir alcahuetear como se usa en Costa Rica.


Un alcahuete es como un "enabler" ,pero realmente el significado más cercano en inglés que puedo pensar es un: Pander


----------



## horsewishr

How about *indulgent* parents? Or *lenient* parents?


----------

